

License to Take: Dropbox's New TOS - 2buckchuck
http://jdsawyer.net/2011/07/02/put-it-in-the-cloud-are-you-nuts/

======
2buckchuck
I love the service that Dropbox provides, but I was appalled to see them
exploting their user's IP and content in this manner. I've already removed all
of my stuff; this is madness!

